# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات لأغاني رابح صقر << روووعه

## أسرار الليل

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلآمــ عليكمـ ورحمة اللهـ وبركـــآتــهـ

حبيـــــــــــــــــــــت اسووي مفآجأهــ لعشاااقين الفنآن راابح.. 

و طحت لكم على توبيـــكآتــ اغآني رابــح صقــر الخطيـــرهـ

فحبيت انقلـــهآ لمحبينهـ ...

اترككمــ مع التوبيكــآتــ




·$(206,000,103)·@لاتجي·@ ·$14يمى ولاتـسال علينا ·@أنتهـينا من·@../·$14محـبتك أنتهـينا ·$(206,000,103)·@ طابت النفس·@ ·$14ونسـيت 

·$14·@الحب كله·@ يوم شفـــتك·$7 ( ·$14 تغلا ماتبيـنا ·$7) 



·#·$1?????[??·$29R·$1??][??·$(147,197,054)A·$1??][??·$(039,201,214)b·$1??][??·$(255,146,036)e·$1??][??·$297·$1??]?????


·$5][أفهـمــك][ ·$14لـو ·$5..][ماتكـلـمــت][ ..·$14أفـهمــك·$5..][مــا فـى][..·$14قلـبــك فى ·$5..][عيـونـك ينرســـم][..!


·$14مـا تــزيل الـشـك ·$5ضحـكة مبـسمـك •?ـ?_·$14?ـ?• يفـضـحــك وجـــدان ·$5وأشـجـان ونــدم ..!

·$27لــو أخـسـرك ·$3...·$27من غـيــرتى ·$4[·$1ولا تحـكـم·$4] ·$27فــى الـشـعــور


·#·$#FC319A???||·$#FDD032 ?° الندم·$#28C5F9 ?°مـن بعــد ما يفوت الأوان°? ·$#BAF728 الندم ما ينفعه °? ·$#FC319A||???

·$3[ ·$#CEC4B0مـجافى لـيه / " ·$3وش صار؟ .. ·$#CEC4B0خـفـوقـى تـسـتفــزه؟ ·$17[·@·# ·$59غـيــابــك مـشـعــل نــار ·#·@·$17]


·$1•!¦[• ·$(102,204,000)أحنــى بنكمــل بعــض ·$1•]¦!•


·$(150,175,170) يعني أنت·$(220,082,148) تظلمني ·$(150,175,170)../ وأنا·$(220,082,148) ما·$(150,175,170) تكلم ..!


·$1"·$14بــعدك·$1(·$(102,204,000)انـــ·$1)·$14ـــ ت ــــ ا ·$1..//..·$(102,204,000)مالــــي·$1"
·$14بدنــيا ·$1// ·$(102,204,000)غرام ·$1انـــت ·$(102,204,000)عـمري ·$14وحنــى بنكمل بعــض..·$1


·$(255,000,128)كـثـيــر أشـوف زوار ·$(102,204,000)][ولاغـــيــــرك ][ ·$(007,056,161)"أعــزه"

·$(102,204,000)"·$(007,056,161)هــواك أعــــز تـذكــار ·$(255,000,128)ولاطـول الـعـمــر أرزه ·$(102,204,000)"


·$(221,221,000)لالا *·$3][ *·$(102,204,000)مـا نـــحـــب**·$3][***·$(221,221,000) لا لا**·$3 "**·$(102,204,000)لا لا *·$3* "

·$(221,221,000)مـاهـــو بـيــدنـــا ·$3(·$(102,204,000)لالا·$3)·$(221,221,000)غـصـب ·$(102,204,000) الــمحــبــه 

·#·$1تعالي نمطر أحساس ·$28../ ·$1وأماني تعالي نزرع الدنيا تهاني ·$28!


·$10تعبت من طول السهر وانتظاره أبي .. ·$14أ ستريح اليوم ما ني ·$10ما ني ..·$14 بسهران· !! ـ


·$#326565• ·$#81624E خلاصـ ·$#326565-- ·$#81624E مـــــن ·$#326565•
·$#326565ا حبـــــكمـ .. "·$#81624E يازيــــــن·$#326565 " .. عـــــز .."·$#81624E لـــنا ·$#326565"

·$1:::خــايــــن ونا مــــدري / ليــــــش!؟ ،،، الخيــــانه ·$35يـــامــن يخــبرنـــي ·$...! ـ ..:::


·$1:::خلــــي وش علامــه!؟ /هــاجـــر!،،، وخـــاصــمني ·$محـــلى خصـــامه ·$...! ـ ..:::


·$(204,182,106) فايـــت على بابي ·$34"·$28·# سـلطـان زمـانـه ·#·$34"·$34.. ·$(204,182,106)خايــن ونا·$43مدري


·$28ليـــش!؟·$34 الخيـــانه·$10 //·$34النــــور·$43·# [·#·$(204,182,106)صاطـع من حلو الخدودي ·$43·#]·# ·$15.،


·#·$1أنا ·$46( ·$1مقدر·$46) ·$1أكون إني حبيب في بعض أحوال ·$46!


·$3×× ·$(255,128,192)ياقلبي ·$3:×: ·$(240,000,120)تصبر ·$3:×: ·$(255,128,192)وخليها ·$3:×: ·$(240,000,120)على الله ·$3××



·$58انت عارفـ ·$55و·$58 نا عارفـ ·$55دام ·$58تجمعنا ·$55الـ ·$58عـــواطــف ·$55دامـ ·$58تدري!؟


·$55ليـــهـ ·$58 من ·$55هــل ·$58حــب ·$55خــــ ·$58ا ·$55ا·$58ي·$55ـفـ


·$44لاتــجي ·$4يمــي ·$44.. ولاتـسأل ·$4علينا ·$44... !!


·#·$46.•(·#·$1لالا ما نحــب لالا·$46·#)•.·#


·#·$(101,206,206)•°·$43 يبقىآ آلوفآ فِينـآ ·$(101,206,206)//·$43 هُو آحلىآ مآفِينـآ ·$(101,206,206)°•



·$1 نســانـي ·$4 / ·$1 للاْســـف فــي عز ·$4 [ ·$1 ضيـ ·$4 / ·$1ـقــي ·$4 ] ·$1 !!


·$44يانعمــة النســيان ·$4يــا ·$44.. رحـــــمة ·$4الله ·$44... !!


·$34 مــــن ·$6][ هـــوانــــي ][ ·$34 هـــــويــته·$56..!

·$6مـــــن ·$17// ·$34 نــسانــي ·$16"·$6نســيته·$16" ·$34،


·$21انا ·$19احــبك ·$21..·$19انا اعـــزك ·$21//·$19 انا بـاقـي على ذكــراك


·$34 اصـــعب ·$6][ جــــرح ][ ·$34 بدنيـــا اذ جــــاك من اعـــــز انســــان·$56..!
·$6 ونـــا ماتخيــل ·$17// ·$34جــروحــي تجيــني منــه ·$16"·$6والاحزان·$16" ·$34،


·$80ياهاجري يكفي سكوت يكفي هجر يكفي عناد خـايـف عـلـى حـبـي يـمـوت وتـفـقـد غـرامـي و الـوداد 


·#·$,(211,211,211)·$11•·$10°·$12×·$0طيـــــب " علــى " شـــانــــي ·$12×·$10°·$11•·0



·#·$(067,215,231)•!¦[ ·$1رهيــبه .. رهيــبه |[·$(067,215,231) والثــقل ·$1]|·$(067,215,231) ../ ·$1طبعــك ·$(067,215,231)]¦!•


·$1لك ·$#F56589 بـ ·$1قلبـي عصـا·$#F56589 ||•[·$1 فيـــر وقصــيده ·$#F56589 ]•||
·#·$1أ ·$#F56589غنــيها·$1 ولا كـل·$1·$#F56589 ||•[·$1 الــقصايـد ·$#F56589 ]•||



[c=#A91E1B] حســافه [c=#8DB4CF]ماتوقعتك[/c] ..انانـــ [c=#8DB4CF]ـــي[/c][/c]



·$26•·$46?·$26•*·$(007,056,161)يـامـتـ ع ـبـنـي .. ! ·$26 وآنـا مـ ·@·$46 آح ـب·@ ·$26 غ ــير?·$26•·$46?·$26•*



•$4من الدنيا حملت أهمـوم روحـي كـم أداريـه •$1 فـظلت اشكي ونـا المظلوم من الدنيا ومافـيها


•$2?جروحك للأسف جت مـن وراية وحظي اللي رفعني لك رماني •$20أنا أدرى كل شي وله نهأيه وأنا وأنتا بشر والعمر فأنى?



(F)•$25أبعد بـس (F)" ويــن ابعد (L)" ؟وأنت بكل مكان القآك قبل كنـت(U)•$21 " احلم ـ بقربـك " (W).. وهمّي اليوم " بـس أنسآك " . . /



·$48أنا اعترف اخ·$29طى عليك ·$4لكنى أتاس·$30ـف واجـيك ·$30وه·$4ـذا ·$30ترى يثـ·$3بت وفـاى وانــ·$4ـى أعشقــك وامـ·$30ـوت فيـــك


انا اوعدك ما انسى ليالي حبنا وانساك .. على صدري بعلق يا حبيبي حبك وسامي


·$1افترقتوا مو هذا اللي ·$4تبونه·$..ليه طيب كل واحد في ·$4آلم..·$1ماتعبتوا من شعور(·$4ن·$1) ·$1تكتمونه..ولاهيه مسألة عزة ·$4بإثم



؟؟كل منهم كبروها براسه كل منهم غيروا بحساسه++؟صار ماهو الاولي الي يزعل لزعلي؟()**


&$أنا إنسان مع نفسي ## قبل لا كون معاك إنسان$&

·$,1·$16الصراحه ·'·$4 " قولهــا لي"·' ·$16(.ماتبينــــي.) · ·$16لا تــعلقنـــي معـــاك ·'·$4"قـــول الصــراحـه"·'.

|[ بديـت ·$46 تـ غ ـيب ·$1عـن دنيـاي ·$26/ ·$1كثـر ماكنـت ·$46لـي ·$1فيهـا ·$26..! ·$1]|

·$,1·$11 ح ـسـافه صدق اح ـساسي مع واح ـد طلـ ع كذابـ

·$,1·$16الحكـايهـ ·'·$4 "بختـصرهـا"·' ·$16(.بكلمتيـنـ .) · ·$16انـأ حبـيـتكـ وانـتا ·'·$4"خ نـتنـيـ"·'.



·#·@·$26¦!.. ·$1·$26صـ·$1 د ·$26ـقيني ·$26عـ ·$1ج·$26 ـزت ·$1 أنـ ·$26س·$1 ـاك·$1 ..!¦·$0


·#·$1?·$15 رغم كل الحزن فيني ·$1:*_*: ·$15انا امشي عكس احزاني ·$1:*_*: ·$15 ولاودي الوم الناس ولاودي انا انلام·$1?


·$1وعلى هذا تزيـد الـلوم بـدل ماناري ·$4(( تطفيها))


·$26""·$4و ·$(102,204,000) تقــول ·$4يا صاحبي ·$(102,204,000)ذي ·$4غلطتك·$26""

·$26"·$(000,128,192)يا هل الهوى·$26][·$(255,000,128)يا شين يوم ·$26 ][·$(000,128,192)الوداع ·$26"


·$(000,128,192)يوم على العاشق ·$26 تكثر ·$(255,000,128)همومه



·$(032,183,255))(·$3صدقيــني ·@·$(032,183,255)عــجزتـ·@ ·$3انــساكـ·$(032,183,255))(


·$14وش ملحه ·$(255,000,128)../ ·$14إلي ينثر"[ ·@·#·$(255,000,128)الحسن من زوده·#·@ ·$14]" ..·$(255,000,128)!


·$14وش عاد·$(255,000,128) خلى"[ ·@·#·$(255,000,128)للمماليح·#·@ ·$14]" ·$(255,000,128)من بعده


·$26وش بوصف ·$6 ][ ·$4من جماله ·$6 ][ ·$26وش ·$6" ·$4 أخلي ·$6" !!



·#·$1من أولها ·$4بدينا ! ·$1عناد ·$4أجل وشلون تاليها؟



·$#B679CC صــدقينــي عجــزتـ ·$#800080 !¦[ ·$51 انســـاكـ ·$#800080 ]¦!


--•°•°...» ·$(255,128,192) مساء الخير يا لي بنظرتك كل خير حياتي وفرحتي ومناي هو أنتي ·$35 --•°•°...»·0


·$20][ ·$46أحبك كذبه ·$20 ][ ... ·$14بيضاء عشقتك عشق بعد وقرب وغنى الصوت قلبي لك شفاه تجهل أسبابه ·$20...!!



·$14كذا من ربي : ·$46حبيته·$14 : بسرعة يوم لاقيته ·$46..!


·$4·# ·@ --][ ·$1 واللـه مـاكــان ·$4 [ الفــراق ] ·$1اختيــاري ولا عمــري اختــرت " الـوصــال " ولقيتـه ·$4][--


·$4حسافه صدق ·$1احساسي مع واحد ( ·$35طلع ·$1) كــــ ·$4ذاب


·$(106,181,255)•?•·$(236,000,000)++·$(106,181,255) صدقيني [·$(236,000,000)عجزت انساك]·$(106,181,255)صدقيني·$(236,000,000)++•?•



[c=46]أشره عليك وتحسبني مجافيك وأغيب عنك وتحسبنه تغلي ما هو جفا يا صاحبي يوم ماجيك مالي غيرك يا بعد كل ملي [/c=62]



·$14 ماكل من شـفته اناديـه ·$46غالي·$14 وماكل واحد ودي اقعد بجمبه ·$46..!


[c=46]حكيت[/c] [c=14]ومالقيت من الحكي الا الندم موال [c=46]سكت[/c] ومت بالحسره ولا ادري وش هو احسن لي[/c]
[c=46]خذاني منكـ دمع في عيوني مارضى ذلي[/c]



[c=#C46079]على ايش [c=1][[/c] احرق أعصابي [c=1]][/c]وأكل بنفسي أكل [c=1]/ [/c]مضمونكم واحد بس [c=1]اختلاف الشكل[/c] ..! [/c]



[a=1][c=0] [c=46]فكرت أغيظك[/c] لكني تراجعت [c=46]عرفت لو غظتك [/c]بغيض نفسي[c=46] ..!![/c][/c][/a]


[a=1][c=0]الغيت فكرة خافقي[c=46]ما تسرعت [/c] استهترت بالموج[c=46] ...[/c] على أمل تشرق على العين شمسي [c=46] !!![/c][/c][/a]



·#·$1 " ·$25لو ·$1..·$25 غرك زمانك يوم·$1 زي الكلب ..!·$25 ترجع لي ·$1 "



·$,3 ·$16°?°?° ·$0قل للهوى أنسى وأنا أوعدك بنسى وأن مرت الذكرى بخونك وبذكرك ·$16°?°?°


·$4 يـــاربـ ·$1 يارحمـن اجمـع لقآــنا حقق لنا كل ما تســمع "·$14 دعنـا·$1" ..


·$1 دور على غيرنا بــلاش تتعبنا / في شــرع الاجــواد ..!! .. كلــن يتبــع مراده .. والـله يوفق [ ·$4 وحنــى الله يوفقنا ·$1 ] . . ! !


[c=4][a=1]يــاهل الهــوى ياشــين يومـ الوداعــي يومنـــ على العاشــٌق كثار همومــه [/a][/c]



·$,16 ·$,17 ·$,26 ·$,35 ·$,44 ·$,53 ·$0بحــ س ــاسنا نلغيــ مسافات وفرآق وبعنادنا نرســم نـ هـآ ــيت خطانا·$,44 ·$,35 ·$,26 ·$,17 ·$,16


·$,16 ·$,17 ·$,26 ·$,35 ·$,44 ·$,53 ·$0Mjafey LeEh . WsH . 9aAr ·$,44 ·$,35 ·$,26 ·$,17 ·$,16



·$,16 ·$,17 ·$,26 ·$,35 ·$,44 ·$,53 ·$0·$4· °• ????? •°·$1 أنـــــــا ·$4 مجــــــموعهـ ·$1 من أحـــــــــلام ·$4·$4 °• ????? •° ·$,44 ·$,35 ·$,26 ·$,17 ·$,16


·$14[ شـــوفــــ ·$(255,153,204)جــــ ·$14رحـــي [ ·$(255,153,204)لا ·$14] يــــ ·$(255,153,204) فـــو ·$14 تــك ..! ·$14




·# ·$1]|[·$4أحـبــك·$1 كـــل مافيـنـي·$4 يحـــبك ·$1ياخلــي البــال ·$4 تخيلــتك دوايـ ·$1وصــرت جــرح الصــعب·$4( ياخلــي)·$4]|[
ملتووووووش

----------


## hope

*رووعـه* 

*يسلموو حبيبتي اسرار الليل ع النكات* 


*يعطيك الف عافيه ..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله يـ ع ـافيك 
تسلمـ ي ـن يالـ غ ــلااا ع المــرور 
يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـافيــهـ ..,,

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يعطيك االعافيه ع التوبيكاات

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عافية .. يا أحلى أسورة 
تحياتي .. واذا شفتي لراشد الماجد تكفي جيبي لي

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

يـ ـسـ ـلمـ ــ ـوـ ـوـ ـوـ ـو شـ ـغـ ـل حـ ـلـ ـو

يـ ـعـ ـطـ ـيـ ـكـ ـ آلعـ ـآفـ ـيـ ـهـ ـ
تـ ـحـ ـيـ ـآآآآتـ ـيـ ـ

ـ ـدمـ ـتـ ـمـ ـ بـ ــ ـوـ ـد

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووووووو على التوبيكات الناايس ؛؛*

*ماننح ــــــــــرم جديدكـ ؛؛*

*تح ـــــــيااتوو*

*كبريـــــــــااء*

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكووورين ع المرور 
والطله الحلووة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ربي يعطيك العافيه\سروره


اسوره

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله يعافيك أسوورة 
مشكوورة حبيبتي ع المرور..,,
يعطيك الف عاافيهـ ..,,

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تســــــلمي اســـوورهـ ع التوبيكـــــــات الحلويــــن*

*بأنتظـــــــار جديدك* 

*دمتي بود*

----------

